# New



## cludo (Nov 1, 2003)

I am setting up a tank, 70g with 4 rbp. What do I need to do to the water?

What do you mean by "cycling" a tank?

How often do I need to check the ph, nitrate, ammonia levels etc. and what should they be?

Cheers.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The cycle is the conversion from Ammonia (harmful) to NitrAtes (not so harmful). Cycling is the process of creating biological filtration in your tank. This is needed because fish create ammonia which is harmful and the cycle turns ammonia to NitrItes to NitrAtes. NitrAtes are reduced by water changes.
It can take a while to build up biological filtration. I usually use goldfish to cycle my tanks. Fill up your tank with water and toss in a few dozen goldfish. They will start creating ammonia. You will see your ammonia continue to build untill bacteria starts to turn the ammonia into nitrItes. Next you will see the nitrItes build until a different bacteria turns these nitrItes into nitrAtes. When your have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrItes and nitrAtes your tank is cycled. The process can take a few months. 
If your ph remains stable and is the same as your tap water, it is not essential to test it. I might test mine every 6 months because my ph is very stable due to a high KH. 
Ph is not that important as far as a level goes, you just want to keep it stable. NitrAtes should be kept under 40ppm...this is done with water changes. If you do weekly water changes of 25-30% you will not need to test that often. I test every 6 months or so just to be sure my water changes are enough to control the nitrates. 
When you tank is cycled, ammonia and nitrItes should stay at 0 if you do not over load the current bio-load of your filtration.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah like he said!


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

1st things first u need to add a dechlorinator like NovAqua, Amquel or Stress Coat. for biological, if ur pressed for time & can afford it, go out & buy some bio-spira, ur tank will be completely cycled in 2-3 days, this is what i did... also for about the 1st week or 2, ur water will be clouded regardless of what ur filter is, this is called "new tank" syndrom, this is normal no need to worry. as far as levels, GG summed it up real good. good luck w/ ur new setup.


----------



## cludo (Nov 1, 2003)

Cheers for the help. Much appreciated.


----------



## cludo (Nov 1, 2003)

Hmm, added the wrong smilie to that last post. Appologies.

Thank again.


----------

